# Safari - Afficher plusieurs sites/onglets simultanément



## garnierobin (3 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je recherche un moyen d'afficher sur mon écran deux onglets/sites internet simultanément.
J'ai cru comprendre que des extensions existent pour firefox ou autre mais qu'en est-il pour safari ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Larme (3 Janvier 2013)

Tu ne peux pas créer une nouvelle fenêtre Safari avec ce deuxième signet ?
Qu'attends-tu exactement ?


----------



## garnierobin (3 Janvier 2013)

Ben par exemple je voudrais afficher deux youtube côte à côte quand safari est en plein écran. Ou alors avoir un site à droite, et un autre à gauche.
Par exemple pour le site d'apple sur iMac, il reste plein de place à droite et à gauche, elle pourrait être comblée par un autre site qui serait affiché à côté. C'est comme si les onglets était tous consultables en même temps (ou 2 à 2 ...) en colonnes.

C'est un peu compliqué effectivement :S Mais peut être ai-je été clair ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Procéder comme Larme avait commencé à le suggérer, en plaçant chaque onglet supplémentaire dans une nouvelle fenêtre (clic droit sur l'onglet -> Placer l'onglet dans une nouvelle fenêtre ; un simple glisser-déposer produit le même effet). L'utilisation d'un utilitaire de gestion de fenêtres peut aider : Slate, BetterSnapTool, Spectacle, etc.


----------



## garnierobin (3 Janvier 2013)

Oui oui ça je connais bien et c'est bien ce que je fais  !
Mais ce à quoi je pense est bien plus pratique (notamment pour le plein écran). Je pense à quand d'autres utilisateurs utilisent mon Mac et quand ils ne comprennent rien aux gestes multitouch !

Quand aux utilitaires de gestion de fenêtres je viens d'en tester une petite dizaine, mais tous proposent soit des dispositions pré-enregistrées, soit des positions pour une seule fenêtre. En existe un avec une commande (genre raccourci clavier ou icône dans la barre des menus) qui organisent les fenêtre en fonction de la taille de l'écran et du nombre de fenêtre ? Et qui marche avec plusieurs applications en même temps ? Un peu comme iPhoto place les photos dans un diaporama en mode "origami" !

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2013)

Ok, j'ai compris que tu cherchais le moyen d'automatiser la procédure manuelle que je décrivais. Si tu as testé une dizaine de gestionnaires de fenêtres, tu en sais forcément davantage que moi sur la question  

Ceci dit, un utilitaire assez puissant, Tri, semble disposer d'une fonction de rangement automatique des fenêtres. Je ne l'ai pas testé cependant (4,99  sur l'App Store).

voir http://imacami.fr/?#tri,moreinfo  (un screencast est disponible également à http://imacami.fr/?#tri,screencast) :_*What does it mean "Auto" arranging?*​There exists a type, labelled "Auto", in arranging screen. In current screen (which one contains the cursor),​

if there is only one window, this window will be fullscreen​
else if there are two windows, they will be sorted as "Tile windows horizontally"​
else if there are four windows, they will be sorted into four corners of screen​
else, the "Cascade windows" will be applied.​
_​Pour un maximum de quatre fenêtres, cela semble donc jouable. Mais est-il vraiment plus rapide d'accéder à cette fonction, plutôt que de faire quatre fois un geste rapide à la souris en direction des coins de l'écran, comme sur BetterSnapTool et quelques autres ?


----------



## garnierobin (3 Janvier 2013)

Effectivement celui ci à l'air très intéressant mais les 4,99&#8364; me bloquent ... Je note le nom de l'app !
Oui je pense que c'est  plus rapide d'autant plus qu'il y a un raccourci clavier !

Mais pour mon extension safari ?  Je crois avoir compris qu'il n'y a rien de tel ! Il faudrait un gentil développeur qui voudrait bien proposer ça 
Je n'aurais pas de problème, si je comprenais le raccourci clavier qui permet de changer d'onglet ! Ou alors si on pouvait en créer un pour ...

J'en demande trop non ^^?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2013)

garnierobin a dit:


> []
> Je n'aurais pas de problème, si je comprenais le raccourci clavier qui permet de changer d'onglet ! Ou alors si on pouvait en créer un pour ...
> 
> J'en demande trop non ^^?



Je n'ai peut-être pas compris la question, mais s'il s'agit bien de passer d'un onglet à l'autre par raccourci ou au trackpad, il me semble que le problème avait déjà été traité ici :

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/changer-donglet-dans-safari-grace-au-trackpad-864672.html

Sur mon MBP (Snow Leopard), le raccourci indiqué dans le menu _Fenêtre_ ne fonctionne pas et, comme dans l'exemple indiqué ci-dessus, j'utilise cmd + maj avec les flèches de direction.


----------



## garnierobin (4 Janvier 2013)

Oui c'est ce que je voulais dire, je n'arrive pas à reproduire le raccourcis du menu _fenêtre_ ! Merci pour cmd + maj + flèches de direction ! 
Merci pour la redirection  ! C'est très pratique ! J'ai mis _Glisser avec 3 doigts_.


----------



## nhnghia (6 Mai 2013)

garnierobin a dit:


> Effectivement celui ci à l'air très intéressant mais les 4,99&#8364; me bloquent ... Je note le nom de l'app !



Bonjour,

Je viens d'apprendre votre conversion. 
Si vous êtes étudiant ou vous n'avez pas assez l'argent pour l'acheter, n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un email, je vais vous donner un promo-code s'il est encore disponible (pour chaque application, Mac App Store permet au développeur de distribuer maximal 50 promo-codes)


----------

